# MA's - Tell Me Your Favorite Brushes



## missytakespics (Feb 19, 2006)

name the brushes you absolutely could not live without, use everyday and what you use them for.  i just got my pro card and i want to get some new brushes, but before i do i want opinions on what's best and what different uses each brush has.


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 19, 2006)

the 222, 224 and 217 for blending. The 190 is a must have for foundations, and the 150 (which i havent bought) is so good for blush all over the cheek. The 187 is the realmust have brush becuase its a versatile brush, you can use foundations, powders, msf's...i need to get another one!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 20, 2006)

The 211 fine pencil liner = LUV!

It's a stiff bristled brush that can be used as an eyeliner, lip brush, etc.  I absolutely love this brush!


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 22, 2006)

how do u get a pro card??

In australia you cant get a pro card/membership card (which u have to pay 60 dollars for each year and then i think u get 30% off) unless you show evidence of a proper industry certified diploma, show ur business activity and show evidence of editorial work..

is that hard overseas in the states to get ur pro card..


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 
_how do u get a pro card??

In australia you cant get a pro card/membership card (which u have to pay 60 dollars for each year and then i think u get 30% off) unless you show evidence of a proper industry certified diploma, show ur business activity and show evidence of editorial work..

is that hard overseas in the states to get ur pro card.._

 
its about the same procedure over here.
i do makeup in the salon i manage occassionally, so i sent in a business card and a letter from my boss. its 35 USD a year to have the card and as a ma i get 40% off. i think all other professions (hair, photo, performers, etc..) get 30% off.


----------

